# Design of DC system



## vmacinc (Apr 4, 2015)

New to the forum. Putting DC in my shop. any reason not to run main lines (probably grounded PVC) on the floor back against walls? All designs I have looked at show everything up and hanging ... not sure why .


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

I guess if all your tools are against the wall you could get by with all runs on the floor. In most shops something is in the center, probably the table saw. 
Do some research, no reason to ground a pvc line. Mine has run for nearly 20 years with no problems.


----------



## vmacinc (Apr 4, 2015)

many tools are against the wall (radial arm, chop saw, drill press, bandsaw, lathe). thanks for the note on PVC not needing to be grounded. will definitely have to check it out as everything I have seen so far says any non-metal ducting needs to be grounded.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

PVC pipe in a home shop is more a convenience than a necessity. The amount of dust that would have to be traveling through the pipe to create an explosive mix just isn't possible in a home shop, therefore static is just an annoyance.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

The only issue I could see running the pipe along the ground is inconvienence. Easier to stub your toe on, can't push the tools directly back against the wall, etc. That, and I could also see moisture pooling at the low points. Admittedly, that's a non-issue if you're in, say, Arizona, but if your climate is pretty humid or your shops in a basement it could be a problem. 

As far as grounding the pvc goes, I'd say go for it. You don't lose anything by doing it, and even if an errant spark being a problem is a slim chance I'd stil l rather that chance be zero. And while I agree that the chances of an errant spark causing a sawdust explosion are slim, what if you spray finishes? I'd still rather take the miniscule time to ground the ducting


----------



## vmacinc (Apr 4, 2015)

r u recommending flex hose in lieu of PVC for main lines


----------

